
Ask HN: Is it feasible to recreate Alpha Zero? - slavaukraini
I&#x27;m looking for a toy project to learn more about AI and ML and I was thinking trying to recreate what Deepmind (following their paper) could be a good idea. Do you think it&#x27;s feasible? Or what are some other good toy projects to get started?
======
PaulHoule
You won't be able to train it as much, it won't get so good -- but you would
still make a pretty mean chess engine that way.

